

Toyota Shuts Down All Assembly Lines in Japan... Except One - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/02/toyota-shuts-down-japan-assembly-lines-factories-plants.php

======
Retric
The Japanese Yen is up vs. the US dollar so the manufacturing in Japan just
got a lot more expensive.

    
    
      Febuary 2009 average 1 USD = 89.4 Yen
      Febuary 2008 average 1 USD = 107 Yen
      Febuary 2007 average 1 USD = 120.4 Yen
      Febuary 2005 average 1 USD = 105 Yen
    

(<http://www.x-rates.com/d/JPY/USD/hist2008.html>)

